
Zelda Ocarina Controlled Home Automation - allworknoplay
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=glZnkpIDWSE&feature=youtu.be
======
ivyb
How do I recognize tunes/sounds on raspberry pi like his device did?

~~~
allworknoplay
I just found this, but it looks like he documents projects to his patreon
crowd:
[https://www.patreon.com/sufficientlyadvanced](https://www.patreon.com/sufficientlyadvanced)

